# infinity Rs525 towers need to replace the 6 1/2 woofers



## abomb60 (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey does anyone have any suggestions on what replacement woofers to put in my Infinity RS525 towers? I was thinking about using tang band?


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

almost anything will work

go cheep. 


http://www.parts-express.com/wizards/searchResults.cfm?srchExt=CAT&srchCat=488


----------



## brownmoses (Jul 23, 2008)

the replacement ones cant be too much. i wouldnt use anything different with the crossover in the cabinet.


----------



## SQKid89 (Feb 22, 2007)

do the drivers have any markings on them? any part numbers? I'm retiring my mains and while I don't quite know which model they are (yet), I know the mids I was using were made for some Infinity line by Vifa


----------



## EVcelica (Dec 30, 2008)

if you can"t find the replacements try to get the woofer parameters and find one from parts-express that closely matches if you are worried about crossover mismatch. I don't think it would be a problem though. just get the right impedance and dc resistance.


----------

